

An itch I scratched: SnoozeTil - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/03/an-itch-i-scratched-snoozetil.html

======
tezza
For the command line inclined, I stumbled upon a gem the other day

<http://superuser.com/a/483464>

describes a function _sleep_until_ , which will wait until a certain time to
execute following commands. It's great for ad-hoc delayed execution.

